
Apple lightning to HDMI adapter is a computer - zakki
https://twitter.com/nyan_satan/status/1155148789977636864
======
saagarjha
Discussion from two days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20544564](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20544564)

------
0x0
This was also noted in 2013 - [https://panic.com/blog/the-lightning-digital-
av-adapter-surp...](https://panic.com/blog/the-lightning-digital-av-adapter-
surprise/)

The anonymous comment is very interesting:
[https://www.panic.com/blog/2013/03/the-lightning-digital-
av-...](https://www.panic.com/blog/2013/03/the-lightning-digital-av-adapter-
surprise/#comment-16841)

------
goda90
What are the motivations for putting things like Apple Secure Boot in there?
It makes me wonder if they someday want to be able to say "this dongle is not
Apple approved".

~~~
slindz
That would not surprise me at all.

I've experienced several third party charging cables that somehow stop working
so reliably immediately after an iOS update.

Apple definitely wants as much of the pie as they can get.

~~~
joezydeco
Or maybe Apple doesn't want to pay warranty claims (or, worse, lawsuits) on
stuff that's burned up by cheap third-party power supplies and cables that are
millimeters away from a fire at any given moment.

[http://www.righto.com/2016/09/why-you-shouldnt-use-cheap-
mac...](http://www.righto.com/2016/09/why-you-shouldnt-use-cheap-macbook.html)

[http://www.righto.com/2012/05/apple-iphone-charger-
teardown-...](http://www.righto.com/2012/05/apple-iphone-charger-teardown-
quality.html)

[http://www.righto.com/2012/03/inside-cheap-phone-charger-
and...](http://www.righto.com/2012/03/inside-cheap-phone-charger-and-why-
you.html)

------
agumonkey
similarly your hdd controller was a computer

technically, these days, anything larger than a usb wire can be a computer

smalltalk crossed the physical barrier

~~~
wlesieutre
_> technically, these days, anything larger than a usb wire can be a computer_

USB wires too:
[https://twitter.com/kevinmitnick/status/1031662197422710784?...](https://twitter.com/kevinmitnick/status/1031662197422710784?lang=en)

~~~
jedimastert
You know, I've wondered about this exact attack. Also from wallwarts that plug
into USB-C ports.

 _shudders_

------
zakki
Priced at $50 it has terrible quality.

------
mzkply
So... any idea why it's so bad?

~~~
rythie
The main reason is probably that 1080p30 is 1580 MBits and USB2 is only 480
MBits, so it has to do decompression.

~~~
mzkply
Can you explain why you mention USB? It's Lightning to HDMI...

------
dpflan
I think the title needs an edit: "lighting" should be "lightning".

~~~
skykooler
Thanks, I was wondering if Apple was making a competitor to Hue bulbs.

~~~
dpflan
Agreed, I was initially confused too.

